# BB30A on a non Cannondale frame with BB30/PF30?



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, 

Been trying to read up, but most people seem to be going the other way with their questions.

I want to move my Hollogram SiSl2 cranks from my BB30A Synapse disc onto a non Cannondale frame with either a PF30 or BB30.

Will it work and what would I need?

All advice appreciated!
Thanks.

T.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just an extra 5mm spacer on the NDS I believe.


----------

